

Ask HN: Are you using Dart? Where's my community at? - karangoeluw

So I&#x27;ve been learning and contributing to the Dart ecosystem but it seems like what&#x27;s missing is the community. Where&#x27;s the discussion happening, where do I show off my Dart stuff?
======
cnbuff410
Most discussions on Dart happens either on Stackoverflow[0] or Google
group[1]. Sometimes people discuss on G+[2] too.

0:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/dart](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/dart)

1:
[https://groups.google.com/a/dartlang.org/forum/#!forum/misc](https://groups.google.com/a/dartlang.org/forum/#!forum/misc)

2:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/114566943291919232850](https://plus.google.com/communities/114566943291919232850)

~~~
mezoni
The list is very small.

And "Stack Overflow" is not intended to be a place where "discussion
happening, where do I show off my Dart stuff?" as the author asks.

Limited only to Google mail list and Google+.

Google+ also not intended for a productive discussions.

